#  Schulmedizin >   Fingeramputation >

## Anonymisiert

Bei einer Amputation im zweiten Glied des Zeigefingers: Bis zu welcher Amputationshöhe im zweiten Glied ist das zweite Gelenk noch aktiv beweglich?

----------


## DocJulian

Hallo, 
vermutlich wird das nicht mehr gelesen, aufgrund des Datums, vielleicht hilft es ja anderen in the future:  
wird der Zeigefinger proximal des PIP-Gelenks amputiert, so übernimmt der Mittelfinger primär die Aufgaben bei Präzisionsgreifformen. Bei erhaltener MP-Gelenk-Funktions, kann ein Zeigefingerstumpf jedoch noch für den "unmotorischen-Griff" benutzt werden. Bei Amputationen im proxi. Bereich der PIP-Gelenke, kann der verbleibende Stumpf nur noch vom Musculi lumbricales sowie der Strecksehne bewegt und bis 45G (sofern möglich) gebeugt werden.

----------

